# What Is Companion Planting?



## What_Is_Fenugreek (Jun 25, 2011)

Simply wish to say your article is as astounding. The clearness in your post is just nice and i can assume you are an expert on this subject. Fine with your permission allow me to grab your feed to keep updated with forthcoming post. Thanks a million and please keep up the gratifying work.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello - thank you for the nice words. I have no problem with you using the feed as long as it is just an excerpt and not the entire post.

Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## Dianne_Shaw (May 23, 2012)

I've really gotten serious about growing our own organic food in the last few years. Have found companion planting very beneficial. Last year, I had some organic tomatoes that I accidentally knocked off he stem before they were ripe. As an experiment, broke them open and spread the seeds around different places, especially around our container plants as we don't know what was sprayed before our foundation was laid. We don't eat anything that is not grown in a raised container around the perimeter of the house.. We also dispersed some seed in our regular garden far from the house where no chemical anything has been added in 25 years. Those seeds have grown into healthy plants, attracting beneficial insects and geckos and frogs. Our food plants have done amazingly well. We have loads of tomatoes, peppers, herbs, beans, peas and blooming squash and cucumbers. So far these plants have been spared from insects. Looks like we'll have a bumper crop. We have basil, thyme, oregano, sage, several mints interspersed. Bell proper with tomatoes and marigolds, Sage with hotter peppers, vinca near our asparagus borders, and beans and peas close to the okra, with lettuce between the plants. Except for a few border flowers, the asparagus has its bed Ti itself. Lots of marigolds along the other borders and minature Roses, too. Those came from the grocery store for $1 each and they are beautiful, I haven't planted any seeds this year, except Okta and peas Started with heirloom seeds, and they've just reproduced on their own. However, some of our organic herbs came from Kroger. I cover them with cheese cloth when it is really hot. Just amazed. The first year was hard, but now easy to keep weeds down. The "extra" plants satisfy the critters so they leave the food crops alone. Oh yes, chives planted with thyme and tomatoes. Just awesome what you can do. My only "failure" has been been berry plants Think Ph is too high. Going to try to change that. All in all, a real success because of companion planting and making sure there is enough to share with everyone, increasing the frog and gecko populatin, plus bees, lacewings, ladybugs, and other beneficial insects. All works together!


----------

